# Looking to Get UnFat w/Super-DMZ



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 28, 2010)

I wanted to thank Prince for the opportunity to buy Super-DMZ Rx from a reliable source.

I was in a lot better shape when I joined these boards and would die if I could get down to 218lbs again, but I don't hold much hope. I don't have a gym membership or fancy weights. I do walk a lot at my work and have a nice treadmill. I also have basic weights with about 180lbs total.

Man-boobs are ugly and it pisses me off that I've let it get this far out of control. I've been to the point where going to the mall is tiring and I sleep too much. I need to get thinner especially before winter because I don't know if last year's pants will still fit. I'm sick of living like this and it needs to change. NOW.

*Current stats:
Age: 33
Weight: 265 lbs
Height: 73"
Body fat: 20%-ish?
*
Goal: To become thinner. If muscles work into the equation, all the better. 

I'll be using shit loads of water, Super-DMZ, MX-LS7, creatine, fish oil, caffeine, protein shakes, and low carbs (Most of my carb intake will be veggies)

I am not posting a pic of myself, but here's the scale







I assume no one really cares, but chime in when you can. I know you guys are a hell of a lot smarter than me on this stuff....


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 28, 2010)

i love the stuff i got two weeks left and doing great . no sides . if i had it to do over. i would def do cardio more just to get it up a notch more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I've been wondering about the dosage. I wonder if I should just take two with my morning meal and be done for the day. Or do I have to take them separate? Plus, do I have to only take two?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice bathroom reading material in the top left.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Yeah, I've been wondering about the dosage. I wonder if I should just take two with my morning meal and be done for the day. Or do I have to take them separate? Plus, do I have to only take two?


 
take super dmz with a fatburner it will make the fat burner work better.I used clen and superdrol a few years ago with good results


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm using Isatori's MX-LS7. How about my other questions? Anyone?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you are that out of shape I would suggest getting back on track and getting a solid diet and exercise plan working before jumping on DMZ.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 29, 2010)

If you post up a more detailed food log you'd probably get a lot more advice as far as your diet goes.


----------



## Saney (Sep 29, 2010)

265lbs? You fat Bitch!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2010)

^Yes, I am.

Let's see two eggs with mild cheddar and two pieces of bacon for breakfast, then I go to work, protein shake with natty PB and instant coffee mixed in for lunch, back to work, then usually a can of asparagus with pepper for supper. Then I do about an hour on the treadmill followed by a plain protein shake.

Water all day.


----------



## Marat (Sep 29, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> If you are that out of shape I would suggest getting back on track and getting a solid diet and exercise plan working before jumping on DMZ.



I agree with this. The DMZ isn't going to get you closer to your goal unless your diet is dialed in.


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 29, 2010)

No more fast food,late nite goodies....good luck,been there its gonna be a journey,keep positive,stay focused on what u want to achieve,u have kids? Think of them and how much better life will be seeing u can get around with them.hope it all works out for ya....

Ps.rep points welcomed.....peace.


----------



## LAM (Sep 29, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> then usually a can of asparagus with pepper for supper.



dude are you serious?  as long as you've been around here you should know that a can of asparagus and pepper is not a proper balanced meals with sufficient cals.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 29, 2010)

I was your size when I started here at the beginning of last year.  It honestly sounds like you aren't eating enough bro.  If you cut down your cals too much, you will lose muscle as quickly as you lose fat.  I was told this REPEATEDLY last year, and didn't listen, because I wanted the weight off, and I ended up a sickly and weak 204 by winter.  I looked and felt like shit, and have spent the last year putting back on muscle.  If I would have just dialed in my diet and done it right from the beginning, I would be so much farther along right now than I am.

Your maintenance cals are around the high 3k range.  Dont cut them too far to start with.  Why not shoot for 3200 cals at first and see what happens?  Keep your protein up around 250-300g per day (or even higher).  

Make sure you are lifting HEAVY 2-3 times a week.  A 2 day Push/Pull heavy compound split works wonders for this.  Don't go stupid on cardio.  That was my biggest mistake.  Well that and eating bullshit like asparagus and pepper for dinner   Keep your cardio to 2-3 times per week, and don't go too crazy.  HIIT 2 days a week is awesome.

As a former fatty bro, I am more than willing to offer any help that I can, just let me know!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Your maintenance cals are around the high 3k range.  Dont cut them too far to start with.  Why not shoot for 3200 cals at first and see what happens?  Keep your protein up around 250-300g per day (or even higher).
> 
> Make sure you are lifting HEAVY 2-3 times a week.



Not possible. I don't have a gym membership or the weights to go "heavy". I work from 10a.m. to 7p.m. and don't have the time to spend exercising. I absolutely will not consume that many calories because I will stay fat. Same thing with Protein. I can only do about 125 grams a day. I'm not a bodybuilder and those numbers just aren't realistic. 300g will probably make me fat too.

I need to at least keep it low, low for the first two weeks to burn off all this water weight and figure out where I'm truly at.


----------



## aja44 (Sep 30, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Not possible. I don't have a gym membership or the weights to go "heavy". I work from 10a.m. to 7p.m. and don't have the time to spend exercising. I absolutely will not consume that many calories because I will stay fat. Same thing with Protein. I can only do about 125 grams a day. I'm not a bodybuilder and those numbers just aren't realistic. 300g will probably make me fat too.
> 
> I need to at least keep it low, low for the first two weeks to burn off all this water weight and figure out where I'm truly at.



So let me get this straight.  Your totally out of shape and no nothing about how to properly diet or exercise.  But when someone gives you correct advise like my boy JMorrison does you dont listen.  

Last June I walked in and joined a gym and worked out for the first time in 13 years.  My stats were 39, 5'11", 285lbs and body fat in the upper 20's.  I sat on this site and studied for weeks about diet, nutrition and supplements.  By January I had totally changed my diet and workouts and as on my way and down to 268.  By July of this year I was down to 238 and bf around 15%.  No fat burners, no gear.  I re-learned how to eat.

If you dont take in the proper amounts of calories, protein and fat, YES FAT, your body will not run like the well oiled machine you want.  5-6 small meals per day, every 2-3 hours is what you need.  Start out going to FitDay.com and sign up and begin posting your food intake.  This will chart your macro's and give you the breakdown of calories, protein, carbs and fats.  Begin posting them to your log as well so people can better assist you.  Believe it or not, a simple basic approach to this is the following:

1.5 - 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight
.5g of fat per pound of body weight

This is not shitty fats from fried foods or fast foods, but good fats from olive oil, natural peanut butter.

Calories:
Cut - 10-13 calories per lb of body weight
Maintain - 13-15 calories per lb of body weight
Bulk - 15-18 calories per lb of body weight

so recommending you take in 3200 calories per day is running about 12 calories per lb of body weight which is perfect to start.  You've been eating like shit for years to get this out of shape.  Do you really think you can jump in at 2650 calories (10 calories per lb of body weight) to start.  Your setting yourself up to fail.  This is a life change, not a quick fix.  Start off at 3200 for 2 weeks and then drop down to 11 calories per lb.  Take that into consideration with the weight loss you may have and you will have lowered your calories by maybe 275 - 300.  

You probably will not listen to anything we tell you because you seem to know more than us, but I wanted to at least say my peace.

Good luck.


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 30, 2010)

man. you may say your not a bodybuilder- i would probably agree so maybe 300 might be overkill if you're not in the gym busting the weights but you do want to maintain your muscle.

you're way underfed. thats an unrealistic diet. i guarentee you wont be able to maintain that more than a few days before you say f' it and go to mcdonalds or head down to CiCi's.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 30, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Not possible. I don't have a gym membership or the weights to go "heavy". I work from 10a.m. to 7p.m. and don't have the time to spend exercising. I absolutely will not consume that many calories because I will stay fat. Same thing with Protein. I can only do about 125 grams a day. I'm not a bodybuilder and those numbers just aren't realistic. 300g will probably make me fat too.
> 
> I need to at least keep it low, low for the first two weeks to burn off all this water weight and figure out where I'm truly at.




Brother I completely understand your frustration, and I completely understand that it makes no sense to you to eat more to lose weight, but burning fat is nothing but a math problem.  Honestly when you realize that your life will improve dramatically.

At your weight, your daily maintenance calories are 3,000 at the lowest, 4,200 at the highest.  Probably more like 3800.  Which is why I said to try 3200 for a week or so.  It is mathematically impossible for you to "stay fat" on those calories.  If you are in a caloric deficit, you WILL lose fat.  You are right on in saying that you want to figure out where you are truly at, but going on a crash diet for 2 weeks is a horrible way to find this out.  You will be doing damage to your CNS, metabolism and hormones.  Not to mention that at that low of calories, you will be sabotaging your progress by setting unrealistic goals.  You want to set up a diet plan that you can stick with for the rest of your life, not just until you hit a goal weight.  If you are miserable you will not stick with it.

Eat 3200 for 2 weeks and see what the scale/tape measure says, then adjust from there.  Trust me brother, I am not investing in this thread to mess with you, I just don't want to see you make the same mistakes I did.

As far as protein, you seem to be under a slight misunderstanding of how it works.  Each gram of protein carries 4 calories.  So to pick a number like 125g is a very arbitrary number.  That is only 500 calories a day from protein, and for someone your size it is simply not enough to maintain your muscle mass.  Eating protein is no different than eating any other calorie as far as fat gain is concerned, so dont worry about going over 125.  The reason you eat (AT MINIMUM) 1g of protein per lb of lean body mass while cutting, (1.5-2.5 if lifting) is not to make you "big".  It is to retain your LBM.  It is a fact that injesting this amount of protein during dieting will spare muscle tissue.

Look at it this way.  You arent happy with the way you look.  If you lose fat/muscle in equal proportions (which is what will happen on your current eating plan) you will lose weight, but you will only look like a smaller version of what you look like now.

So if you are 265lbs, even at 30% body fat (which is very very high) you still have somewhere in the neighborhood of 185-190lbs of LBM.  You may not be a body builder, but just the physical act of dragging around that much ass builds muscle.  That means at LEAST 200g of protein required, and that is with a sedentary lifestyle.  If you are exercising, you need at LEAST 250g per day.  Assuming a goal weight of 220lbs, if you retain your LBM, or at least most of it, you will hit 220 at around 15% bodyfat, which is pretty damned sexy man.  Trust me, from one former fatty to a current chubster, you want to keep what muscle you have.

As far as weight training, not having access to a gym will certainly hurt your progress, but if your only goal is to hit a healthy weight and not look terrible with your shirt off, there are many exercises and routines that you can improvise and do right in your living room.  That coupled with HIIT and you can get very nice results.  Remember, trimming up is at least 75% diet, and the rest is probably half training and half pure mental determination.

I genuinely hope this helps, and I am honestly here to answer any questions that you may have if it is within my knowledge base to answer them.


----------



## Saney (Sep 30, 2010)

I only take in 120g of Protein everyday and look how Jerked and Desirable I turned out


----------



## bigdaddyinks (Sep 30, 2010)

Same thing with Protein. I can only do about 125 grams a day. I'm not a bodybuilder and those numbers just aren't realistic. 300g will probably make me fat too.

I need to at least keep it low, low for the first two weeks to burn off all this water weight and figure out where I'm truly at.[/QUOTE]


I was 450. Consumed 300 grams of protein a day and lost 107 pounds in 5 months!!  3 solid food meals and 3 protein shakes a day = 300 grams easy...
listen to these guys seriously.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 30, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I only take in 120g of Protein everyday and look how Jerked and Desirable I turned out


Is that just the amount you take analy? Tell the truth.....


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 30, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> Is that just the amount you take analy? Tell the truth.....



Zing!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> At your weight, your daily maintenance calories are 3,000 at the lowest, 4,200 at the highest.  Probably more like 3800.  Which is why I said to try 3200 for a week or so.





bigdaddyinks said:


> I was 450. Consumed 300 grams of protein a day and lost 107 pounds in 5 months!!  3 solid food meals and 3 protein shakes a day = 300 grams easy...
> listen to these guys seriously.



The problem is with work. I don't have the opportunity to eat that much. By the time I get home it's 8pm and I can't be pounding down food that close to bed time.

You guys are all bodybuilders. Go to any other dieting site and they'll flip out with the amounts of food you guys eat. But then again, you're exercising a lot more that anyone else. There's no way I'm doing enough exercise to burn off 3000+ calories of food. I work damn near all day where I do a lot of walking, but that's it. I'm not an idiot. With my schedule, I'd be lucky to burn off 2000 calories.

I get up at 6:40 to get my kids ready for school, then get myself ready for work and leave. I have a 1/2 hour lunch to eat something, usually a shake w/ 50 grams of protein. I get home and have something light, like a veggie. I don't want a bunch of food in me when I go to bed or it'll be stored as fat. I try to do a little cardio or some weights (with what little I have) for about 30-40 minutes, then go to bed.

Where in there do you see me burning off 3000 calories?? Or having the time to consume it?


----------



## Marat (Sep 30, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> don't want a bunch of food in me when I go to bed or it'll be stored as fat.



This is false. You can eat all of your calories right before bed and still lose fat. 

What are your maintenance calories? 

Additionally, there are plenty of strategies for getting in calories. You can throw some olive oil into your shakes or put it on basically any food. Additionally, take advantage of those shakes. Instead of 50 grams, up it to 100. Do whatever you need to do to get in sufficient calories.


Either way, you are not going to reach your goal by just popping some prohormone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought there is a limit to how much protein your body can handle at one time.....


----------



## Marat (Sep 30, 2010)

The alternative is then to take in insufficient protein?

The nature of the "30-50g per meal" idea is just a way of getting in 300 or so grams over the course of a day if one is taking in six or seven meals. It's tough to take in 100 grams of chicken in a sitting but if you are drinking it, it is far more feasible. 

If you want to look into the performance aspect of taking in "large" amounts of protein in one sitting, I recommend googling "hyperaminoacidemia".


----------



## Marat (Sep 30, 2010)

On another note, a lot of these specific 'bodybuilding nutrition tips' serve to confuse more than they help. Many guys in your situation are focusing on the little details without seeing the big picture.

Don't worry about meal timing or frequency or anything that would "optimize" your results. You'd be well served to get the fundamentals down first. 

Find your maintenance. Take in about 500 cals less than that to cut. Get in 1g/lb of lbm of protein and 0.5 g/lbm of fat. Make up the rest of the calories however you'd like. 

That's all you really need to worry about.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 30, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Where in there do you see me burning off 3000 calories?? Or having the time to consume it?



Again, you are misunderstading what I am saying.  Your body is not any different than anyone elses.  Be it a 14 year old boy, or an 85 year old woman, all people gain/lose weight by the same formula.  Calories in vs. calories out.

To get to the weight you are currently at, you are consuming more calories than you expend.  Since your BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate)is roughly between 2900-3200 calories, you need that many calories simply to MAINTAIN weight, in a sedentary lifestyle.  So having the time to consume it simply isnt a problem for you, because you have been eating more than that to get to the size you are now.

Here is an in depth explanation of BRM:
Basal metabolic rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Although the TLDR version is to take LBM X 16 = BRM.  Assuming you are 25%-30% bodyfat, that still puts you at 3,000-3200 *just to maintain weight*.  And if you are NOT sedentary as you say, than you were eating more than that.

Also here is a calculator if you want to run it:
http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/CalRequire.html

I just ran it with what is roughly your numbers, and if you spent 24 hours a day sleeping you would burn 2500 calories.

I understand that your time is limited, but that is simply a copout bro.  Your body doesnt care if you eat at 3am or 7pm.  You can take your calories in in 27 meals throughout the day if you want, or in one whopping feast and it wont matter. (of course an exaggeration).  Most people eat several smaller meals, not because of some obscure benefit, but because it is simply more comfortable.

What I am saying, is that you were already taking in MORE calories than this, so why do you think that taking it in now is suddenly impossible?

You say that you would be lucky to burn off 2,000 calories, but you are once again just ignoring mathematical fact.  Just the in the act of being YOU, and existing, you are burning off around 3,000 calories a day, and thats just if you are sitting on your ass.

Yes, I'm sure that many diet boards would possibly argue.  I don't care.  Diet boards are full of fat people that refuse to take charge of their lives.  If you didn't want people to help or comment, why in the world would you post your plan?  Your plan is terrible,and you will suffer for it.  We are trying to help.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 30, 2010)

Seems to me that you are making any excuses possible to diet and train properly. Even with your weight set it should be sufficient. You said your trying to lose fat not gain muscle so High reps low weight should work fine for you. Look into plyo, cardio and arobics. 
Here is a ref of my schedule with work, kids, training, diet and wife:


BigBoiH said:


> This is a problem that I struggled with for awhile. I struggled with it  so much that it almost made me quit training. Not being able to fit  proper nutrition in is very demotivating. Hell its hard enough for most  people to fit training in. I think if you can find a way to get your  four essentials to lifting; sleep, proper nutrition, training , and last  but not least consistency, while maintaining a happy household and  making a living you are a lucky man. The key to this is that I have  found is strategy and sacrifice. After switching my work shift from 1st  to 3rd due to being able to hang with the family more often, I found  myself in limbo for a month trying to get my lifting essentials  together. I first excersized strategy by writing down all foods that  were available to me. I start my day with a large serving of oats (which  are portable and easily nuked). I work security in a large hotel here  in Daytona Beach, so I looked at the lunch menu to see what was  accessible and wholesome. I find myself eating 2 grilled chicken breast  with a side of broccoli and asparagus which is 2 hours after my first  meal. I then eat a protein bar after another 2 hours. And granola cereal  and almonds right before its time to go home. Luckily my wife is Rican  so there is always beans rice and some type of meat already cooked for  dinner the night before that was prepared for the kids. So I eat that.  Next it is time for the gym when they open at 8am which is accompanied  by 5-6 hard boiled eggs which are again portable. Post workout I am  drinking a protein shake. By the time I am home I am eating  my last  meal that might consist of alot of different sources but are usually  left overs. Time to sleep and then wake up and do it all over again. I  often carry a backpack with all my goodies and the back of my expedition  sometimes looks like I went grocery shopping, but its all for a good  cause.
> A list of "portable" foods:
> Tuna
> Cereals
> ...


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 30, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I don't have the opportunity to eat that much.
> 
> You guys are all bodybuilders. With my schedule, I'd be lucky to burn off 2000 calories.
> 
> ...



These quotes prove that you are not educated enough and not ready for any PH/DS/Steroid. They will not help you where you are now. Dont think Im being a dick. Im really not. You need to get your diet dialed in and a MUCH better workout planned before thinking any anabolic is going to help you. 

Im not a body builder and I know that everything you said above is false. Go to the diet section, get a membership to a gym or YMCA or buy more weights and get your routine down before you think any supplement/DS/PH?AAS is going to help you. 

They only supplement a great diet and workout program and make them better. They dont make a crappy diet and workout good. They actually make it worse if youre not dialed in!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2010)

So, an initial 2 weeks going low carb is not OK? I was just really wanting to get all the crap out of my system and kick off Ketosis


----------



## Marat (Sep 30, 2010)

Perhaps you may want to start simple and not get so aggressive with your dieting right off the bat. 

You need to learn new dietary habits, not just go on a 'diet'.


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I thought there is a limit to how much protein your body can handle at one time.....



not at all...the body will digest any and all nutrients in the GIT.  how much of that protein is utilized depends on the amount of LBM that the person has and the amount of muscle protein turnover induced by exercise, etc.  

basically the more LBM a person has and the more strenuous exercise they partake in the more protein their body needs and can utilize.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree. You need to learn how to calculate what your maintenance cals are along with what your macros are. You are not understanding what intake vs output is regarding maintenance cals are. Do some research on that and you will understand that you can take in 2800 cals at your weight a good diet and ok workout and still lose 2lbs of fat a week. Approximately. AND WITHOUT ANABOLICs!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 30, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I agree. You need to learn how to calculate what your maintenance cals are along with what your macros are. You are not understanding what intake vs output is regarding maintenance cals are. Do some research on that and you will understand that you can take in 2800 cals at your weight a good diet and ok workout and still lose 2lbs of fat a week. Approximately. AND WITHOUT ANABOLICs!



But anabolics are so much fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, no DMZ


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 30, 2010)

Low carbing is fine if that is the way you want to do it and it is comfortable for you, but be sure to have a structured plan and make sure you are taking in enough cals/protein.  I have a tough time getting in enough food when I am in ketosis.

Fitday.com is a huge help with planning and tracking your calories.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 1, 2010)

Serious best learner thread ever right here -, thanks huge knowledge here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 1, 2010)

Totally. I created an account on fitday and I'll calculate where I'm at right now


----------



## Marat (Oct 1, 2010)

Good stuff. If you have a smartphone, check out the FatSecret app -- that's what I use instead of fitday.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 3, 2010)

It's day number four and I'm down to 257.5

I went to fitday and calculated my calorie intake. I'm averaging:
*
Calories: 1004
Fat: 26g
Carbs: 16
Protein: 177.4*


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 3, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> It's day number four and I'm down to 257.5
> 
> I went to fitday and calculated my calorie intake. I'm averaging:
> *
> ...




True story, my tiny 96lb girlfriend is cutting to 18% BF and she is cutting on 1000 cals a day.

Get your cals up or I promise you will regret it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright I added a chicken breast to my lunch intake. That put me up to 1400 cals.

Tomorrow I will get a little more in me, but it makes me feel like a pig when I eat this often.

Morning:

2 eggs, cheese
2 Bacon

Noon:

Protein Shake w/2 Tbsp Almond Butter
Chicken breast

Night:

1/2 can green beans mixed into 6oz ground turkey
Protein shake (plain)

*
Cals: 2,083
Fat: 92.1
Carbs: 25.4
Protein: 284.5*


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 4, 2010)

great ..why are u fighting this . these are people with proven results. and dont give me the excuse of work . i work 700am to 7pm often 8pm ..but i brought tuna with relish. chicken breast (cause most workplaces have microwaves- get the steam and zip bags by ziplock ) also cooked tilapia in them. i brought salads and protein drinks. Yes my name says newbie but by far i am not . I just stick with my orginal names on all forums. but seriously these guys are right on the money and lets just say u up your calories and what the worse that can happen u get fatter than 265 ? which will not happen . cause ur already spiraling down and they are helping you . 

yoda says there is no try only do ... 

so buckle down . get ur ego in check . agree clearly they know more and trying to help you and have proven results. and just say even if u don't agree F IT ..and do what they say and then u will see the results. and i say this in love and not trying to hurt you or belittle you . but u tried it your way and it clearly isnt working so trust others


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 17, 2010)

So I tried that stuff and moved my calorie intake to 3000. I started gaining my weight back and was going the wrong direction!!

Anyway, I guess I'm special and require a more drastic solution. One protein shake for breakfast and another on the way home from work at around 7 p.m. and that's all.

On September 30th I was down to 260.5







I had two cheat days too. One of which I had a foot long sub and another day where I went to *Five Guys* and had a big burger and fries. BTW, Burger King is better.

This morning I'm down again to 251.5 which is about 14lbs total lost.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Oct 17, 2010)

I didnt read the entire log so fill me in.

Did you hang onto LBM during this cut? were you able to calculate your LBM pre-cycle and what it is now? 

Are you PCting now?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 17, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> I didnt read the entire log so fill me in.
> 
> Did you hang onto LBM during this cut? were you able to calculate your LBM pre-cycle and what it is now?



Body mass? Fat. Like 33% to start



ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> Are you PCting now?



What's that?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 17, 2010)

You should never eat less than BMR. Basic metabolic rate. Or the amount of cals you need if all you did was sleep for a day. Any less cals than that and you will be losing muscle.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 17, 2010)

At this point I don't care. I have little muscle anyway and a lot more fat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while, but I've been working a whole lot lately. I am still on the extreme low calorie diet. Once every week or so I do have a cheat meal, but it's never a planned thing. Planning when I'll cheat just makes me think about it way too much in advance. I am currently at 241.5lbs and I started at 265.5lbs. That means I've lost 24lbs!!

My diet usually consists of some bacon in the morning (about 150 cals) then two protein shakes (1st in the afternoon and another in the evening) with a tbsp of peanut butter totaling 560 cals. I also drink 1.5 liters of water and that's it! Last week I was starving (or so it felt) and I stopped after work and had a Flamethrower burger and a large onion ring order and I still lost weight.


----------



## Life (Nov 13, 2010)

It'l keep going then you'll plateau. When it happens to me I increase fat intake for a week then start over.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 13, 2010)

i love how people need to take stuff to loose weight...

It's really NOT THAT HARD.

Eat less. Move MORE!


----------



## Marat (Nov 13, 2010)

How many calories are you eating each day? 560?

How much protein and fat are you getting in?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2010)

About 140 grams of protein and not much more than 30 grams of fat each day

As of this morning I dropped another pound. I'm now down 25 even, at 240.5lbs. At 239lbs I drop to 'Overweight' status on my BMI. 240lbs is the where I became Obese.


----------



## 258884 (Nov 15, 2010)

Could probably drop a few pounds cleanin up dem feet...DAMN Satan.

Just Kidding---good luck with the nutrition.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 21, 2010)

Today was a milestone. I dropped to 235.5lbs, which is the 30th pound lost since I started less than two months ago!



Next cheat day: Thanksgiving


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Good job and congrats on the weightloss. 

so what are you avg on your daily intake?...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm still averaging just under 600 calories per day


----------



## Marat (Nov 24, 2010)

I recommend that you reconsider your strategy. You are bound to gain the weight back.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't worry,you hve the same stats as I. Its hard to pack on muscle without consuming the calories. Hangin there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2011)

As of this morning I am down to 217lbs. That means I've lost 48lbs thus far, only 2 away from the historic 50 pound mark! I was finally able to squeeze into my Marine Corps Dress Blues that I haven't worn in 10 years!

My wife was amazed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 9, 2011)

Still losing weight. I just hit 213lbs. I've lost a total of 52lbs since Oct! I'm really hoping to drop below 200 soon. I haven't weighed that little since the summer of 2000


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Good shit man. You going to post before and after pics?

I didn't read the entire thead but what do you think helped? DMZ or just a better diet?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 28, 2011)

Not eating. Just shakes everyday as the primary source of all of my calories. Then every four days I have an all out binge day. I eat thousands of calories. I stuff my face beyond full. The next day I restart and shit out all the food I had the day before.

Update:  I am now at 208lbs. Just 2lbs shy of 60lbs lost!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2011)

pics or gtfo


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't take off my shirt just yet. Especially for the world to see. Plus I don't have any fat pics.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 1, 2011)

great info in this thread, at one point i was your size im about 5'11 and at my heaviest i was 260ish... i dropped 35 lbs doing a ton of running with out really changing my diet all that much... it did take me about 5 months or so to do it, but results were worth it, now im back to 238 and i wanna cut down again, with out losing my muscle mass though... i hope soon enough i can make my own thread and get all the great advice ive seen here applied to what i want...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 2, 2011)

I come mostly for the fatty insults.


----------



## colorado (Mar 2, 2011)

Weird. Eating 500 calories a day made you lose weight. 

Steroids are awesome.


----------

